# ASCET Meeting In Wilmington, North Carolina



## ASCET Southeast (Dec 16, 2012)

The next monthly meeting of the Cape Fear Chapter of The American Society of Certified Engineering Technicians or ASCET will be Thursday, December 20th at the New Hanover Regional Medical Center from 6:00pm to 7:30pm.

A few of the benefits of membership include networking with colleagues, continuing education, the ability to earn NICET Continuing Professional Development (CPD) points and other technical resources. The advantages of being a member of a national association will broaden ones horizon and create opportunities. Members can earn up to 45 NICET CPD points by attending meetings and committee chairpersons/officers earn additional points.

Meeting Location:

New Hanover Regional Medical Center

2131 S. 17th Street

Wilmington, NC 28401

910.343.7000

Visit American Society of Certified Engineering Technicians - Benefits to learn more or contact me at pinferrera@cfcc.edu


----------

